# looking for homes for five pmv feral pigeons in UK



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello everyone, I have five feral pigeons looking for homes in a enclosed aviary or as a housepets indoors. An open aviary or loft wont do as they are unreleasables.

They are currently each living in their own dog crate and can flap their wings inside it but an aviary would be ideal as it would give them more freedom.However they could also live happily as pet pigeons inside someones home.

If anyone is genuinely interested in one or more of these lovely pigeons (requires commitment) please private message me. Thanks for reading. Jayne UK


----------

